# brrrrrrrr!!



## pirate_girl

Baby, it's cold outside!!


Current temp is 19.
Factor in the wind chill and it's -1.
Tonight will go down to 9 with a wind chill/real feel of -13.
Thank God I got the heat tape replaced last winter lol


----------



## 300 H and H

You only think so, it just 3 here and we're goin below 0 tonight with a NW wind at 15-25 mph.

You can dress for it if you wear enough layers.... Lots of layers...LOL

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> You only think so, it just 3 here and we're goin below 0 tonight with a NW wind at 15-25 mph.
> 
> You can dress for it if you wear enough layers.... Lots of layers...LOL
> 
> Regards, Kirk



No worries, my friend.. we'll soon see those impressive OMG! temps soon enough.
Not looking forward to it either.
I always dress in layers for this type of weather.
Today I had on a hoodie under my coat, and a t-shirt under that besides!

But! I do have a wind burn on my beautiful face <sarcasm-- immensely>...
it's fairly glowing at this hour with a wonderful owwy sting.


----------



## mla2ofus

We had -8F this AM and the high was +17F. Thankfully just a slight breeze from the north. I took the dog for a walk and when we turned into the breeze my eyes were watering.
                                     Mike


----------



## luvs

geez! we're at 20, here. 
i thank Him fer hoodies & knit caps, gloves, & layers.


----------



## MrLiberty

Balmy 13° here, t-shirt and shorts type weather.


----------



## JEV

+13F here with a chill factor of -15F from 22-23mph winds. Tht makes it colder than a ...


----------



## pirate_girl

It's currently 15 with a wind chill of -9.

Back to the 30s tomorrow, looks like we'll see the 50s again this weekend.
yay!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its a balmy -15celcius this morning here. Just enough snow to cover the grass. Different story within a three hour drive all around us though. Im told there's about a foot of snow where I used to live.


----------



## Leni

It's 67 right now and will go up to mid 70's.  My snow is in the mountains where I can ski on it.


----------



## Umberto

Leni said:


> It's 67 right now and will go up to mid 70's.  My snow is in the mountains where I can ski on it.



You'd love it here then.

http://www.wyoroad.info/highway/webcameras/WYO22TetonPass/WYO22TetonPass.html


----------



## Leni

I'm on my way as soon as I can find the wax for my skiis.


----------



## Umberto

Leni said:


> I'm on my way as soon as I can find the wax for my skiis.



I'm sure you can get them waxed in Jackson's Hole.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

make you all sick its just below freezing here in Nome with no f&^%$in snow yet why did I even buy another snow cat. I'm kicking off blankets at night because I'm too warm


----------



## muleman RIP

Down to 11 with a wind chill of -9. Wind is brutal out there. Poor folks along the lakes are screwed till it finally stops blowing. 6+ ft. of snow already in many places.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Holy MF it's cold out there today.  We had a storm pass through yesterday and now its a cold front coming in behind it.  It's currently -26C with a windchill of -45C.  Just came in from clearing a small snowbank left from a plow and nearly got frostbite.


----------



## EastTexFrank

You guys make me feel bad.  I've been bemoaning the weather for the past 3 weeks, cold, damp, drizzly with the occasional thunder storm, but our cold is merely cool to most of you.  Woke up this morning (late) to sunshine but the front that cleared out all the clouds also brought colder temperatures.  Right now it's in the 30s and will drop in to the mid 20s tonight.  

It seems like another good day to spend in front of the TV watching football.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Holy MF it's cold out there today.  We had a storm pass through yesterday and now its a cold front coming in behind it.  It's currently -26C with a windchill of -45C.  Just came in from clearing a small snowbank left from a plow and nearly got frostbite.


Holy Moly dats cold!   It's been 25 years since it was that cold here.   Today we are getting up to 61 ...low Monday of 16 and a high of 26.  Temps will start dropping later this afternoon.


----------



## MrLiberty

Tonight we will drop to 10° and tomorrow we will be a balmy 15°.  By Tuesday we should have about 3 inches of snow.


----------



## Leni

It is going up to the low 70's today.  It's been going down below freezing at night though.  My plants don't like that kind of cold.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Five below right now.


----------



## mla2ofus

We're going to get just above 32*F today. Haven't seen that since before Christmas. Our coldest nite so far has been -16*F. Supposed to be more snow on the way and we need it, especially in the mountains. Most of our mountain snow has been very dry. Talked to an avid snowmobiling friend and he said it was so dry and powdery all that was showing was his head and the windshield.
                             Mike


----------



## MrLiberty

7° here this morning........


----------



## 300 H and H

-4 here and snow tonight. Maybe 4-6 inches are possible. About time...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JEV

300 H and H said:


> -4 here and snow tonight. *Maybe 4-6 inches are possible*. About time...
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Sorry to hear about that.  When I told Mrs. JEV there would be 6-8" here when she got home from work, you couldn't wipe the grin off her face.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still in a bitter cold spell. Woke up this morning to -30C with a windchill of -45

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

For us tomorrow, snow squalls, wind gusts over 40MPH, wind chill warning, -30 air temp and wind chills approaching -50F.  I am spending my day sitting by the fire and reading my latest book. The house would have to be on fire for me to stick my nose out in that.


----------



## Leni

TiredRetired said:


> The house would have to be on fire for me to stick my nose out in that.



At least it would be warm close to the house.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> At least it would be warm close to the house.



LOL, I needed to run to the bank so I went out.  Brrrrrr, crazy cold.  I;m staying in now.


----------



## bczoom

I just switched the furnace to EMER Heat.

Both wood stoves aren't quite enough.  Single digits with massive wind.

_It's going to suck in 2 hours when I have to go out to take the trailers back to the woodshed and re-fill._


----------



## Leni

That kind of cold is dangerous.  Be careful guys.


----------



## bczoom

And to add insult to injury, the furnace is acting up.

It's coming on when it shouldn't, the heat pump is running when I'm on EMER heat.

I shut it down at the t-stat then shut down the breakers on the air handler.

Going to let it sit for an hour then see what happens.


----------



## MrLiberty

Going down to 4° tonight with a wind chill of close to -30°  think I'll stay in tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Leni

I shouldn't say this but the temperature is around 80 today.  You can say all you want about California but right now I'm glad I'm here.


----------



## pirate_girl

We're under a wind chill warning until noon tomorrow.
-20 to -30
Right now it's 9 degrees but feels like -8.
The good news is, it's going to warm back into the 20s and 30s next week.


----------



## 300 H and H

-14 and falling here. We may see -20 by morning, but I hope not.

2hr delay for local schools. Some may cancel in the morning.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'll never understand why some of you guys are so happy to see snow or even why you live in some place where you can't take a whizz outside during the winter without fear of losing your manhood.  

It got down to 18° here last night.  It was still pretty darned cold when I took the trash out this morning and the wind was blowing at 35-40 mph.  That was cold enough for me.  I spent all day and never got out of my heavyweight sweats.  It could be the same tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

snow is so pretty & crisp. then again, i generally avoid peeing in snow. unless i drank way too many. & hafta kinda slide to my place, so tinkling is of a sudden urgent matter that takes place in a hidden area- i'm a woman, tho. peeing is a usual entity to us women.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> I'll never understand why some of you guys are so happy to see snow or even why you live in some place where you can't take a whizz outside during the winter without fear of losing your manhood.
> 
> It got down to 18° here last night.  It was still pretty darned cold when I took the trash out this morning and the wind was blowing at 35-40 mph.  That was cold enough for me.  I spent all day and never got out of my heavyweight sweats.  It could be the same tomorrow.



It's that writing your name in the snow Frank.   
We got down to -6, at -2 now.  Going up to 18 at 4pm.   Not bad.   
I did read that more folks from the northern states are moving to Texas than any other state.     Surprised me.  Those wide open spaces might be getting a little cramped down there Frank.


----------



## MrLiberty

When I got up at 5:30am this morning it was 9°.  Now, at 10:36am it is down to 3° with a windchill at about -15°.  No let up until after Saturday.   

Snow coming this afternoon, looking for 3 inches.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Leni

We might get some rain this afternoon and evening.  We need every drop tht we get.


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


>



Exactly!!!!  Except that I went outside early today with the dogs and guess what?  The air hurt my face.  For goodness sake, this is East Texas!!!!


----------

